# Looking for nsfw RP partner (TPN/Pokemon)



## StellarStarphin (Nov 10, 2020)

Need long term partner who can commit to at least a few sentences per post and not one liners. I have had partners do that to me and be really creative to plot with but come on guys...

I want to do stuff involving fandoms I like. Particularly The Promised Neverland. I love me some Pokemon too tho. Those are my two main fandoms but if you have other suggestions I can try them if I'm familiar but TPN is a must if we RP.

My own limit is I don't do anything involving underage.

I am open to vore and a bunch of other kinks you'll just have to ask me what I'm okay or not okay with before hand.


----------



## YangireZombie (Nov 10, 2020)

StellarStarphin said:


> Need long term partner who can commit to at least a few sentences per post and not one liners. I have had partners do that to me and be really creative to plot with but come on guys...
> 
> I want to do stuff involving fandoms I like. Particularly The Promised Neverland. I love me some Pokemon too tho. Those are my two main fandoms but if you have other suggestions I can try them if I'm familiar but TPN is a must if we RP.
> 
> ...


I'm interested


----------



## StellarStarphin (Nov 10, 2020)

LuckyClownLiu said:


> I'm interested


You a TPN fan too? If so drop me a note and we can become better acquainted. I have a lot of plots I want to try out revolving around demons specifically Lewis.


----------



## FletcherBird (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm interested! I don't know anything about TPN but I am a HUGE Pokemon nerd and I've RPed for years, also I'm open to quite a few kinks ahahha.


----------



## shadowangely (Nov 11, 2020)

i like TPN can i hear more about what you have planned and wjat characters you have and or would like to RP with ?  :3




StellarStarphin said:


> Need long term partner who can commit to at least a few sentences per post and not one liners. I have had partners do that to me and be really creative to plot with but come on guys...
> 
> I want to do stuff involving fandoms I like. Particularly The Promised Neverland. I love me some Pokemon too tho. Those are my two main fandoms but if you have other suggestions I can try them if I'm familiar but TPN is a must if we RP.
> 
> ...


----------



## StellarStarphin (Nov 11, 2020)

shadowangely said:


> i like TPN can i hear more about what you have planned and wjat characters you have and or would like to RP with ?  :3


As long as you're familiar with the manga and have read most if it were good because I've read the whole series. 

I'm mostly looking to RP demon characters like Lewis, Bayon, Sonju and Musica.  I can play Emma and the kids too but if anything nsfw happens they would have to be of age. I also have an orca OC that can shape shift into a human that I use for this series. My main AU revolves around her and Lewis.


----------



## StellarStarphin (Nov 11, 2020)

FletcherBird said:


> I'm interested! I don't know anything about TPN but I am a HUGE Pokemon nerd and I've RPed for years, also I'm open to quite a few kinks ahahha.


It's a great manga if you like horror and vore type stuff because this manga is made for you if you are.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Nov 21, 2020)

Im interested, I know a few things about pokemon!


----------



## StellarStarphin (Nov 22, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Im interested, I know a few things about pokemon!


What about TPN?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Nov 22, 2020)

StellarStarphin said:


> What about TPN?


I don't know a lot about TPN unfortunately.


----------

